# Asrock UEFI Tunning



## Techki (12. März 2013)

Hi in welchen Ausgaben ist die *Asrock UEFI Tunning * guide enthalten ? 
Wo kann man dann diese Nachkaufen ?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. März 2013)

Mit etwas Glück wird man demnächst einzelne Artikel online kaufen können.


----------



## Techki (12. März 2013)

Danke  , 
Könnte aber Trotzdem jemand sagen in welchen Ausgaben der Print die Asrock UEFI Tunning Artikel sind ?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. März 2013)

Falls die 12 kam, musst du warten bis ich nach Hause komme, dann schau ich nach ^^


----------



## Techki (12. März 2013)

Danke , wie viele Teile sind es eigentlich ? Ich hab bis jetzt nur 1 hier liegen ( 01/2013)


----------



## Stryke7 (12. März 2013)

Es gab eine in 02/2012, zum Thema Asus-UEFIs.

Guck mal hier: 
Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl


----------



## Myst007 (12. März 2013)

In der 01/2013 war das drinnen!


----------



## Stryke7 (12. März 2013)

Myst007 schrieb:


> In der 01/2013 war das drinnen!


 
Aber wenn er die bereits hat ... ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. März 2013)

Wenn ich unsere Artikelsuche mit Asrock und UEFI füttere, kommt 01/2013 heraus:
Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print und Abo-Möglichkeiten

Eine manuelle Prüfung ergibt, dass der Asrock-UEFI-Guide auch da drin ist - vielleicht hat der TS sich auch bloß vertippt?


----------



## Techki (13. März 2013)

Nein ich dachte da gibt es noch einen 2.Teil


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. März 2013)

Ach soooo …
Das „Teil 1“ bezog sich darauf, dass es eine UEFI-Guide-Serie ist – mit anderen Mainboard-Herstellern in folgenden Ausgaben.


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2013)

Das Asrock-UEFI ist vergleichsweise überschaubar - das bietet einfach nicht genug Stoff für eine eigene Serie.


----------



## Techki (13. März 2013)

Oh mann .. bin ich verpeilt   
Danke an Alle


----------

